# Phrag. Robert-Jan Quené flavum (= Fritz Schomburg flavum x besseae flavum)



## Drorchid (Nov 6, 2013)

This is a different cross of Phrag. Robert-Jan Quené. In this case I backcrossed Fritz Schomburg 'Pink Perfection' which was made with besseae flavum, back onto a besseae flavum. To my surprise the hybrid was all yellow! Interestingly hardly any of the kovachii genes came through in the album form of this cross, except for the pouch being somewhat more "Puffy", and the flower slightly larger than a regular besseae flavum. Also the color is less "Yellow", and more "white-yellow" compared to a besseae flavum. I am guessing if I would sib two of these together, we can get some "All Whites" juse like when you sib two Hanne Popow flavum's together.









Robert


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 6, 2013)

very cool


----------



## Dido (Nov 6, 2013)

you should send me one, looks really great


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 6, 2013)

Very interesting! Could be step for an other wonderful cross!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2013)

Yay besseae hybrids! What is the bloom size? I've seen lots of interesting flavum crosses lately, this, Lutz Rollke flavum x besseae flavum, etc... :drool:


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 6, 2013)

nice,and very interesting


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2013)

Do it, Robert. Beautiful name-sake, as well! I think the petals are saying, "YAY!"


----------



## parvi_17 (Nov 6, 2013)

Really promising results here as well, looking good!


----------



## abax (Nov 7, 2013)

I thought the petals looked like it was being mugged. The color is lovely.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 7, 2013)

Very interesting, I prefer however the red Quené  !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Do it, Robert. Beautiful name-sake, as well! I think the petals are saying, "YAY!"


Yes!


JeanLux said:


> Very interesting, I prefer however the red Quené  !!!! Jean


No!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 7, 2013)

very nice cross


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 8, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Yes!
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by JeanLux View Post
> Very interesting, I prefer however the red Quené !!!! Jean
> ...



yes I do  !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2013)

Do they have socialized medicine in Luxembourg? Don't want to take money away from the Orchids while we get you some mental health care. oke: Regular red besseae hybrids are good, but flavums and other colors are extra special!


----------



## Missgreen (Nov 8, 2013)

I love the yellow.. *Sigh* another one for the list...


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 8, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> Very interesting, I prefer however the red Quené  !!!! Jean



I am with you, Jean!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2013)

See! I know you have socialized mental health care already! :evil: Bloom against bloom you may be right but think about the potential for yellow/white besseae type blooms!!!


----------

